# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  Walk on the walls: a suggestion

## inyourdreams

I have been having about two LD's per month, so ive come up w/ and idea. Why not try to walk on walls, or the ceiling if you could manage it? Seems cool try and walk on the walls of your own house. Let me know what you think.

----------


## 12g951ad

dude dreams!?! you can manage anything !

have fun but i did it all ready

----------


## Liberty

I did that when I was 6 years old.

It wasn't on purpose. I was trying to get away from a snake and a lion/tiger that were creeping up on me in a room. There weren't any doors or windows so I kept backing up and before I knew it I was crawling up a _flat_ wall looking down at the snake and tiger.

----------


## ptmb

A few time ago I had a (nonlucid) dream where I got an Apple's mouse with that scroll wheel that goes to every side, and every time I moved that wheel the gravity direction changed. It is sort of the same you are telling, and if I had been lucid it would have been awesome  :tongue2:

----------


## my car

i never tried it 
but i remmber 2 Dc's one is fat one is normal , they were fighting and suddenly running on the wall like ninja's and mocking each other

----------


## Apokalypsis

Hey, nice idea. It reminds me of The Matrix. When I become lucid, I'll be sure to try it!  ::banana::

----------


## Abra

I had a good one where I ran up some tower thing. I shifted my entire perspective, and gravity followed. Once I started walking, I could "flip camera angles" back to normal.

Added coolness--I impressed the onlooking dream characters.

----------

